# National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) Exam



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to give National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) Exam in Hindi Language.

Is anyone planning to give, share your info mates, it is easy or hard etc etc.?????:ranger:

Thanks


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to give National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) Exam in Hindi Language.
> 
> ...


Hi Mohit

I have completed this assessment about a year ago. 
It is not a cakewalk, but it is not impossible either. They failed me by 4 marks in the overall assessment even though i had cleared each paper individually eventually I passed on re-assessment.

If you are planning on Hindi to English translation.
Just give urself good amount of practice with Dainik Jagran or any other reputed hindi newspaper. Take the editorial section and translate the same everday for a month or so....that should help. Plus the NAATI books are useful as well.

Use a good hindi to english dictionary.

Let me know if you need any more inputs.... All the Best!!


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Hi, pls. guide more......*



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mohit
> 
> I have completed this assessment about a year ago.
> It is not a cakewalk, but it is not impossible either. They failed me by 4 marks in the overall assessment even though i had cleared each paper individually eventually I passed on re-assessment.
> ...


*sunita.sanjaykumar* Thanks for your guidance, i appreciate if you pls. guide me which is the easiest exam to score point and what it is called, there are so many exams, which one i should choose????? Please guide

Which exam you have give and in how many attempts you have cleared???

What are the steps to apply and prepration technique....

Any other guys have more info pls. guide mate 

Thanks


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*reg NAATI*

Hi Mohit
What skill category are you applying for?
Our Agent suggested this route to cover for the required points and apply as a TRANSLATOR. That was a year ago, now this particular skill is Priority 4 which means 2-3years waiting.

I only attempted it once Hindi to English Translation.
Cleared it after submitting for re-assessment as mentioned earlier.

hope this helps

sunita




mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to give National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) Exam in Hindi Language.
> 
> ...


----------



## chin (Dec 8, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mohit
> What skill category are you applying for?
> Our Agent suggested this route to cover for the required points and apply as a TRANSLATOR. That was a year ago, now this particular skill is Priority 4 which means 2-3years waiting.
> 
> ...




Hi 

Can you please elaborate about the test. I am planning to give it. Is there any study materials available?

Which one will be easy? Hindi to English or English to Hindi?

Thanks,

Chin


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*reg NAATI*

Hi Chin

i have a book on it,other than that i only used Dainik Jagran to do Hindi to English editorial section for translation daily for a month

regards
sunita


chin said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please elaborate about the test. I am planning to give it. Is there any study materials available?
> 
> ...


----------



## chin (Dec 8, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Chin
> 
> i have a book on it,other than that i only used Dainik Jagran to do Hindi to English editorial section for translation daily for a month
> 
> ...



Hi Sunita,

Thanks.. Can you please tell me Which book it is and where to get that book. Also, which one do u think is easy- Hindi to english or english to hindi. (Written or verbal)

I am in sydney. i assume that you are in India now. So, have you applied for GSM visa?

Thanks,

Chin


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*hi*

Hi Chin

yup i India - applied in 2008 Jul and now are priotiy 4 applicant as i applied as Translator as adviced by agent to make up the points 

The book is available with the NAATI authorities and can be purchased, i got mine thru a person who had attempted in India.

let me knw if u are unable to find it , then shall try to fig out something else.

all the best

Sunita


chin said:


> Hi Sunita,
> 
> Thanks.. Can you please tell me Which book it is and where to get that book. Also, which one do u think is easy- Hindi to english or english to hindi. (Written or verbal)
> 
> ...


----------



## chin (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Sunita,

Is that the sample test kit which is available from NAATI.

Thanks,

Chin


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*hi*

Yes, that is the one with samples in it, also Hindi to English is simpler if you are not fluent with written hindi literature ( the colloquial spoken hindi won't work)



chin said:


> Hi Sunita,
> 
> Is that the sample test kit which is available from NAATI.
> 
> ...


----------



## mpsingh (Jan 28, 2011)

hi mohit 
i was looking for naati related material n found this blog. have u given the exam and if u have
how was ur experiance
manpreet


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

mpsingh said:


> hi mohit
> i was looking for naati related material n found this blog. have u given the exam and if u have
> how was ur experiance
> manpreet


horrible not an very easy game, i have already quit....thinking for other options....


----------



## prajgosai (Mar 22, 2011)

*Naati exam*



chin said:


> Hi Sunita,
> 
> Is that the sample test kit which is available from NAATI.
> 
> ...




Hi Chin,

My name is Rajesh and am also preparing for NAATI exam. I am in Melbourne. 
Would you like to share ideas about NAATI?
How do you prepare for that?


Cheers,

Rajesh


----------



## prajgosai (Mar 22, 2011)

mpsingh said:


> hi mohit
> i was looking for naati related material n found this blog. have u given the exam and if u have
> how was ur experiance
> manpreet




Hi Mohit,

this is Prajesh here, also preaparing for NAATI.

would you liket chat about NAATI?

When do plan for NAATI exam ?



cheers


----------



## prajgosai (Mar 22, 2011)

*NAATI Exam*



prajgosai said:


> Hi Chin,
> 
> My name is Rajesh and am also preparing for NAATI exam. I am in Melbourne.
> Would you like to share ideas about NAATI?
> ...



Hi Rajesh,

I am also preparing for NAATI. 

How's about you? Have you booked exam or not?

Let me know if you need any help.

Praj


----------



## koel.g (Mar 26, 2014)

*NAATI English <>Hindi translator sample material*

Hi guys,
I am planning to apply for NAATI english<>Hindi translator exam. Can anyone please suggest a website where I can find English <> Hindi translation samples for free? couldnt find it anywhere! 

Thanks for your help
Cheers,
Koel


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Sunita...
Your suggestions are very helpful... Thanks for the contribution to the thread....

I am falling short of 5 points and I am thinking of taking a naati test - Hindi to English translation...
Could you please provide the below information for me:

1. The easiest Naati test or for the beginners one but it gives me 5 points for migration
2. Could I get some sample content from you so that I get an idea how does the content look and should I really spend so much money in giving it a try... Even sample kit costs good amount of money, whats the point in buying it, If I cant crack it...
3. Which test had you taken?

Thanks again...
Best Regards


----------



## krunalmesh (Apr 8, 2015)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mohit
> What skill category are you applying for?
> Our Agent suggested this route to cover for the required points and apply as a TRANSLATOR. That was a year ago, now this particular skill is Priority 4 which means 2-3years waiting.
> 
> ...


i Want to claim for community language points in either Marathi or Hindi Language, please provide me suitable detais as where and when to give the test in new delhi.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

koel.g said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to apply for NAATI english<>Hindi translator exam. Can anyone please suggest a website where I can find English <> Hindi translation samples for free? couldnt find it anywhere!
> 
> Thanks for your help
> ...


You can search any word in google and search meaning in Hindi. You will get the results.

Just wondering can I also do this test being in India to gain more points for AU PR Visa?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I am not sure but i think people outside Australia can only appear in Professional level test. Not the paraprofessional level, which is the easier version.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I am not sure but i think people outside Australia can only appear in Professional level test. Not the paraprofessional level, which is the easier version.


Oh. Thanks for your reply.

Would you mind in sharing more details about it if you have or links, if any?

Also, will it help to gain some extra points for Visa application?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mohit
> 
> I have completed this assessment about a year ago.
> It is not a cakewalk, but it is not impossible either. They failed me by 4 marks in the overall assessment even though i had cleared each paper individually eventually I passed on re-assessment.
> ...


Hello,

I am also taking the exam next month. Please could you assist me on the format and the time frame for the exam?

Thanks,
Parag


----------

